# Mpc millennium falcon rebuild



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*Please delete*

Having built 2 Fine Molds 1/72 Millennium Falcons, I wanted to build a model of the Falcon I always wanted...the Five Foot Millennium Falcon seen in Star Wars back in 1977. While everybody else I knew at that time who loved the film seemed to be interested in the X- Wings, I fell in love with the Falcon as soon as I saw her!

I didn't like the changes made to her for the Empire Strikes Back, the addition of extra Landing gear boxes, the Elongated Cockpit Etc..Even though I did like the 32" Miniature made for Empire, again The 5' Falcon is what I really wanted.

So even though it's not the flavor of the month, I used the old MPC Millennium Falcon released back in 77/78. It won't build up into a museum piece right out of the box, like the Fine Molds kit, but with some TLC, it CAN be made to look like the 5' Miniature. And they got the "Toe-in" Right!! LOL! 

To do this I need to

Remove the exsiting Cockpit access way/Cockpit...They are WAY to smalll, and scratch build another..
Add super detailed parts..
Lower the Sidewalls

Etc....


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I'm beginning to see why I never attempted this myself. Lotsa work involved.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow. So you would actually cit the entire tunnel out of the model and replace that with the CP. I suppose there's no way around that notion... 

With the sidewalls, did you cut the top or the bottom or slice down the middle? And how did you keep all the walls to a uniform new height? I like the new detailing alot!!!

This is gonna be a great thread.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Please delete

Yes cut those parts off..and threw them in the trash!!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

What about the mandibles?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

beatlepaul said:


> Hey there Modelman!
> Yes, regarding the Cockpit and Tunnel..I would need to remove the entire part from the Kit.
> 
> If I replace the cockpit, I will need to remove and replace the side Docking rings as well:drunk:
> I sliced the sidewalls from the bottom.I measured twice and cut once to get them all uniform.


I did a major makeover like this on my cut-away. I evened out the thickness of the side panels, so they didn't go from wider at the back to narrow in the front. I also reduced their overall height, using the docking ring pieces as a guide. These two pieces did not go to the top and bottom of the passageway bump-outs, well, they do now on mine. I also detailed the docking rings with more paneling as well as adding the blast dent. I used greeblies to fill out the detail on the side pieces and on the cockpit I added the raised detail on the moldings and scribed panels around the sides. As for the cockpit fitting now, with the reduction in size of the edges, the passageway no longer fit properly so I extended the tube on the bottom and cut out the half circle molded into the underside, then sanded it to fit the tube. On the bottom, I scratch built the two extra landing bays and detailed them accordingly. Then I used a heated nail to burn in the laser pot marks on the surface and that was pretty much that.

It took a lot of work, but it is a big improvement over the way my original looked in 1979!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

The Toe-In is CORRECT on the MPC Kit!


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey, Paul! I haven't talked to you since I was on studioscale modelers. 

If this is the MPC version, you'll have to sand off ALL the greeblies on the hull. Especially the R2-D2 parts that MPC used to decorate it with. It's not too hard to tell which one was mastered, and sold to the public first. I have a refit of my own that I need to start a thread on, but I won't be doing a Falcon anytime soon - I have too many things on my table at the time being. Thanks for sharing this. I'll be watching intently. 

~ Chris​


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey There My friend!


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

Your new cockpit looks fantastic! The corrected size captures the look and feel of the original 5-footer from the first film Falcon very well.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I've always liked the _Millennium Falcon._ One of the great SF designs and a very cool variation of the classic Flying Saucer form.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Yes indeed it is!!!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

What a build! Simply Awesome! I also have a MPC Falcon waitint to be build. I'm glad I waited. I believe that your built will be a guide to building a more improved MPC Millenniun Falcon, indeed! Kudos to you my friend. -Ben G.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

beatlepaul said:


> Thanks very much indeed Sir.
> I hope to capture, at the very least, the feel of the Five footer!The guys at ILM were true artists in every sense of the word!


 Indeed they were! :thumbsup: Most people can't understand that, or appreciate it without seeing the fruits of their labours up close. There is a whole new world yet to be explored once you see these in person - you'll never be the same again! I'm glad that you're doing this too. It'll give a lot of people the inspiration to do the same.

~ Chris​


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

please delete


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

You do know that the Falcons' cockpit nose is not perfectly flat - right? This is slightly forward of the window panes. I uploaded this picture of the five footer so you can see what I'm talking about. You can see that the ribbed material is koolshade glued to the outside of the neck. There's also a hole under it. This is only posted for a better view if you're going for super accuracy. I hope this helps. ~ Chris :wave:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

please delete


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Dyonisis said:


> You do know that the Falcons' cockpit nose is not perfectly flat - right? This is slightly forward of the window panes. I uploaded this picture of the five footer so you can see what I'm talking about. You can see that the ribbed material is koolshade glued to the outside of the neck. There's also a hole under it. This is only posted for a better view if you're going for super accuracy. I hope this helps. ~ Chris :wave:


Is that a reaction control thruster, from the MPC Space:1999 Eagle model, next to that hole?!!


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

beatlepaul said:


> Yes I do know about the front of the cockpit not being totally flat:thumbsup:But thanks for the Photo!
> 
> The Detail work is FAR from complete, Currently I am just trying to nail the correct shapes:freak::drunk:


 OK. I didn't know if you knew that, or had this picture? 

I'm glad that I could at least help. ~ Chris


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Dyonisis said:


> You do know that the Falcons' cockpit nose is not perfectly flat - right? This is slightly forward of the window panes. I uploaded this picture of the five footer so you can see what I'm talking about. You can see that the ribbed material is koolshade glued to the outside of the neck. There's also a hole under it. This is only posted for a better view if you're going for super accuracy. I hope this helps. ~ Chris :wave:


Don't mean to be greedy, but can you post more super up-close pics? Or are they on a website, somewhere? I love looking at this history! The decal on top looks like a state highway sign. I love it!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

What a great build! 
And what a great photo. The miniature is so beautifully detailed that I'd swear it was something full size, until (on my monitor) you spot an actual size led in the cockpit. 
There was an excellent article by Darren Peters on accurising the amt kit into a Jedi version way back in Sf and Fantasy Models #24. You no doubt have access to the back issues. A daunting amount of work but what a difference. Watching your progress with much enjoyment and anticipation.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

please delete


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> Don't mean to be greedy, but can you post more super up-close pics? Or are they on a website, somewhere? I love looking at this history! The decal on top looks like a state highway sign. I love it!


It's OK. WWW.STUDIOSCALE.COM under the reference pictures for the five foot Falcon is where I found this. That IS a highway sign from a model kit. I don't remember which one though.


beatlepaul said:


> Ok Lads, the toture continues!!!
> Been working on the cockpit..still.
> Not finished it yet, some cleaning up to do....


You need to stop using clay if that's what you're using. STYRENE is much easier to sculpt into a shape that's workable, and it's a lot less infuriating! It also melts easily with acetone when you need to reshape something. This is looking better with each post, Paul! Keep it coming. ~ Chris :thumbsup:


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

You know I never had a chance to look that closely at the cockpit area..man they used that copper window screen everywhere..it is the black screen material in the tie fighter wings..it is in the circle solar panel on the back of the Falcon..and it is cut and used on the rear tube leading up to the cockpit..they bought it from a Van Nuys hardware store the material was used in taxi cabs and at hospitals for sun protection..it is copper slats painted black and threaded with fine wire.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

please delete


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

I meant the cockpit looks like it's soft clay - just wondered if this is what you were using. It's very hard to make a circular piece like this without a lot of frustration. Especially when you're trying to make it perfectly symmetrically even with the windows, and the front being slightly convex. I understand what you mean with the examples you're showing. Slow, and steady wins the race. 

That's Kool shade. It's made of brass. It's designed to allow light through, and painted to deflect light rays, but being black only attracts heat - white deflects sunlight (UV) rays from surfaces as it absorbs them. It's meant more as a light barrier than a heat dissapator.

~ Chris​


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

please delete


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Please delete


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

love it.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

please delete


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Super great stuff, I've been sitting back admirering what you have done. I love it when someone goes the extra... I have one of these to tackle in my schedule this year. I have one of the blue moon resin accurising kits plus extras. But I now my limits, so rebuilding the cock pit I'll leave uptalented craftsmen like yourself. Looking forward to seeing more:thumbsup:

Cheers,
Alec


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

please delete


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Please delete


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

That pic really says it all. There are no doubts this is 'right'.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey, Paul. I'm going to send you a new canopy cover for the front windows made to the measurements you gave me. I'll make it oversized so that you can trim it to the correct outer diameter. I'll make all the hard semicircular cuts for the windows. I just have to heat up my vacuum former. 

This is looking great! I love the holes, and the Koolshade effect you've got going on there! It makes me wish I was building this falcon at this time too! :thumbsup:

~ Chris​


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Please delete


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

"THIS one goes here... THAT one goes there!"


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

please delete


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

please delete


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Can't get enough! A big bar is being set here.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Please delete


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

I know that you're killing yourself just making these parts by hand - may I suggest using styrene rod for those slats instead of flat spars? I know that you took hours to get this far, but if you're going to do this once, it's best to get it the way you want it to look now rather than do what I did, and start over three years later because you hated the way something looked! :drunk: :freak:

I'll be sending you photos through email today, or tomorrow with the cockpit front. I have to finish making mould boxes for parts as I've been making them (parts).  As each part is made, I make a box to accommodate them. This way, I can get the most from the silicone mould as I cast.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Please delete


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

*THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!! :woohoo::roll: *That's EXCELLENT, Paul! I have something that I hope you'll like that might help you with the koolshade effect - those guitar strings are a little too straight, not braided. What I have is in scale, and will work perfectly, so don't sweat it. I'll send it with the other parts as soon as I get them done. 

On a sour note: 

No shop today, so I'll have to wait TWO MORE DAYS!! This is already putting me behind schedule - TWO WEEKS to be exact! I can't get all the wood I need, nor can I get it cut to the dimensions I need them to be for casting. I have to cut, glue, sand, then seal before I can cast anything. These mould boxes are the lifeblood of casting - without them I can't do anything. I've had other projects to finish before I could get to them. Now I need to finish everything THIS WEEK without fail! Once that's done half the battle's won. I started the cockpit window lastnight. I'll send you a pic that I took for comparison through email. This way, you can see what needs correction around the canopy frame. 

~ Chris​


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Please delete


----------



## jlwshere (Mar 30, 2007)

*Love it!*

There is only one STAR WARS! and in that movie lies the original Falcon. Your progress is great. I find the cockpit and tube to be two of the more challanging pieces to create. U have the Falcon kits sidewalls but will not use them for his. I do have an in scale Wankel transmission and back fins (1/72hummel) from some other kits, as well as the Panzer decks that are just off scale. I have also kit bashed a couple of pieces off of the Fine Molds Falcon (side wall tank track pieces and fins - which are actually the same width of the molded on monstocities, but the correct shape.

My engine deck actually fell off on it's own after some surgical cutting, but in effect I will have to slice the whole body and rebuild (and possibly separate the mandibles as well) to get the correct contour

To take it even further,however, one needs to not only change the position of the access hatches (the "holes" in the mandibles) bit also make them smaller in diameter.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Please delete


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Please delete


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

That really does look like an entirely different model kit! I guess at this point, it is!


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Those docking ports/rings look the right diameter to me, but I can't see this in person. I love the look that this is starting to take on. Cockpit nose is in progress right now as we speak. Which after we spoke on the phone, I got another idea, but I'll wait to send it to you in an email. That radar dish is also a little oversized. Some guys just remove it, then shave all the detail off, and cut it to the right dimensions, and add the center radome to it. Otherwise, this is beginning to take on all new life. I can't wait until I have some progress to show you. Update from me coming shortly. I'm glad that I could help with the Koolshade. I knew that you'd like it too once you changed it out. Sometimes it only takes a gentle guiding hand, and another look to make all the difference. :thumbsup: That colour is spot on to the original! I can't wait to see this finished.

~ Chris


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Please delete


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Man that looks great!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Maritain said:


> Man that looks great!


I'll see that great, and raise you an outstanding.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Please delete


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Be careful, my drool might traverse the web & slime your work...:freak:


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Bravo!!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Please delete


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Looks awesome! 

Is it me, or are the cockpit window frames kind of warped? Or is this intentional?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Please delete


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I see what J's saying, but it looks to be a digital exaggeration of a smallish thing that will disappear in the finished product. Or just the lighting.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Please delete


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Really a special mod job. You gotta be proud of that. Makes all the difference. Wow.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Please delete


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

The awesomeness just keeps on comin'!
Bring it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Sows ear -> Silk Purse.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

That's amazing. Please keep the pics coming.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

I have the cockpit window almost done - I've just been slacking! I had to make mould boxes for small parts, and I hope to have these cast soon. I had to clean up my bank account yesterday after assholebees wrecked it over the weekend!  This cost me money that I should'nt have had to spend on behalf of their mistake. I got it all ironed out now. After a couple of other projects that I had to do, it's back to work today. I've been working on other projects in tandem with this one. This slows me down a lot since accuracy, and appearance are my main concern. The weathering makes this pop. I just wondered about the Wankel transmissions - now I see what you mean. How big are those in height, and length?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Please delete


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Please delete


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

That last pic I assume is yours, but it could be the studio model- I can't rightly tell...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Please delete


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

No no no no, this goes here, THAT goes there!

:tongue:


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> No no no no, *this goes here, THAT goes there*!
> 
> :tongue:


"this one goes here, that one goes there" (I just watched that film 4 times last week..)


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Gemini1999 said:


> "this one goes here, that one goes there" (I just watched that film 4 times last week..)


Bwahahahaha!!! I stand corrected!:thumbsup:

More pixxxxx.... we need.... more pixxxxxxxxx!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Please delete


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, that's nice & sharp!!! Excellent detail visible in this one!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Bravo!!!!


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

That looks incredible!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Please delete


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

This is looking better, and better Mark! I have the parts started for you, but life has been getting in the way of progress lately. Now I need to play catch up (again)! 

~ Chris​


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here are some more pics of the Model, with the weathering and new details...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

*Millenium Falcon model missing from Skywalker ranch; suspect beatlepaul in hiding*


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Yeah, expect a call from Lucasfilm...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I can't figure out if I want to display this in Flight or with the landing gear down??????:doh
I built the landing gear anyway...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Hey- did you win that fair & square??


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Yes indeed i did!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Hey! One of those cards looks holo-changed!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Why all the "please deletes"?

I'd love to look at the process.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

ClubTepes said:


> Why all the "please deletes"?
> 
> I'd love to look at the process.


Sorry my friend...Loooong Boooring story. However I will repost the building process as best I can, If you guys are interested..

Here are some more Pix of the Falcon's undercarriage. Look close and you will see I added more details to the area, per the filming miniature. Some of this detail was removed for the addition of the additional Landing gear boxes.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A couple more...


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

That looks great! I have been very busy working on all sorts of projects lately, so I haven't had the chance to be here for over a week. I'm still working on the X-wing project - that's what has been taking all my time. I have so much to finish. All kinds of set backs. I'm glad that this is going so well for you. :thumbsup: Are you going to light this?

I'll be finishing the parts I made for you this week. I had to put everything on the backburner as my friend wants me to make a guitar for him. That has taken a little of the time I need to make mould boxes. Once I get it past the bare wood stage I don't know how much time I'll have to work on my own projects. I have to fight off a squirrel that I shut in my attic yesterday - I didn't realise that it was still in there when I closed the hole it chewed into my house! Right now it's chewing its' way back out as I sit here and type this message.  I guess it's time to get my gun out....


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I got bored , so I had my Falcon Fly over Tatooine!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

One More..for those Star Wars fans out there..somewhere..


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

"get a hobby"


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

falcondesigns said:


> "get a hobby"


OK...


----------

